# Are gold tegus really that aggresive?



## CuteGeckoGirl (Oct 5, 2015)

Or is that just a myth?
Would you recommend them over an Argentine?


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Depends on what you want in a lizard. On average they start off harder to tame. Just how they are.


----------



## lucas6931 (Jan 31, 2016)

Gabriel said:


> Gold tegus are not for beginners and they'll let you know it too,but If your scared to get bit or tailwhipped than its definitely not for you. I own an argentine and she is an angel. I see your into geckos, I use to deal with tokays and tamed one.


I am a first time tegu owner and ended up with a gold tegu not scared of getting bit but can't get him to tame at all I handle him every day and have been for a month with no change still bites me every day any tips


----------



## Jrock23 (Feb 1, 2016)

I wouldn't recommend gold tegus for starters, they really not that bad, people just have to have to patients to put in the work on taming them.. Gold tegus are a challenge. If this is your first lizard i would recommend you get a black and white or red tegu


----------



## Jrock23 (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a gold and hopefully will have another one sometime this summer


----------



## Michael Graham (Mar 8, 2016)

Are those new hatchlings or adopted goldens? How old are they? So far I haven't had any issues with biting or tail whipping whatsoever. They are just shy creatures from what I see but they are not more aggressive than the red iguana I had previously.That thing was super aggressive and hated being handled. Even the baby green iguanas I saw at a pet store will try to tail whip but I can reach for the tegus w/o being hissed at or bitten.


----------

